# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Modern Hilux, what to look for

## mikee

OK, since our BT50 will be getting sold once we get it repaire so we are in the market for a Hilux (Yes I know I should have brought one in the first place)

Looking at low mileage (less than 60K on the clock), SR5  4WD, 2014 would be the oldest we would go although there is a slim chance we may buy brand new however it is very  very slim. Will be thru a dealer and Automatic. 

If you own one of a similar age what is your opinion and would you buy another. Do they have any known faults I should know about.

Hopefully they will be more reliable than a BT50 as we have had 3 major repairs in 3 years (on a truck that has only done 120k) and if it weren't for the aftermarket warranty we would be stuffed

----------


## matto1234

My workplace has 10ish hiluxs all 2014 plus, 3 are over 100k now and no issues. Another has just been in and had some seals replaced in the axle area (i think) but thats all i know of. Ive got a 2017 auto now and its brilliant and the 2.8td has plenty of grunt but they seem hungrier on gas. Pretty safe purchase from my experience with them

----------


## R93

Mine is a November 2014 SR5 auto. Never owned an auto before. I like it. 

I am still on the original tyres and 40k on the clock so haven't done much in it. 

It is certainly an upgrade on my last Hilux. It rides and handles better. 
I have had no issues with any of my hilux utes (owned 5) and so far this one is no different. 
I didn't like the look of the latest hilux but it has grown on me like the new shape in 2005 did. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## bigbear

Got a 2014 hilux manual and love it. only done 50000km so far no issues . Not as much power as a ford but still got heaps way better then my old 3.0l non turbo :Grin: . These days i think you are mad not to get a extended warranty on any late model 4x4, it only takes a claim to pay for it self.  next truck i buy i will be getting extras fitted when i buy it like canopy , bars etc  then its done

----------


## mikee

So we were planning on buying new one, Deal was more or less done except the since we were not a business no fleet discount, not a Farmlands Shareholder so no discount, no other discounts that we "qualified" for but as a "good will gesture" they would round the $40,250 change-over price down to $40K flat. 

Look on salesman's face when told he could shove it was priceless.

All he kept repeating was "better resale value" for the record their price was the same as the Toyota price off their website truck builder ie full retail

----------


## 223nut

Hmmm new Hilux would be nice and semi on the cards if I replace my outback. Hell of an upgrade but not much inbetween, got the 80series for serious off-road but Hilux would be the 'everyday driver'

----------


## longrange308

I fix a few models so not bias but I wouldn't touch a Toyota with a 100ft pole

----------


## 223nut

> I fix a few models so not bias but I wouldn't touch a Toyota with a 100ft pole


Really... Toyota must have changed a fair bit the the last 10years.(had a few whiskeys this evening....)

----------


## bully

Can you not pay $500 to join farmlands and get that back plus more on the ute deal....

----------


## hotbarrels

Keep an eye out for a dealer model.  I bought my current one new (2014 4.0L V6 TRD) from the Taupo dealership for $5k under market price of the standard SR5 with 500km on the clock which included him driving it to Auckland for me.  I'm on my 4th Hulux and never had an issue.  Still can't quite get used to the new model shape though ....... and the 2.8 D does worry me a bit.  They are pushing the modern diesel motors way too hard in IMO.

----------


## Maca49

Should have bought a FORD!

----------


## mikee

> I fix a few models so not bias but I wouldn't touch a Toyota with a 100ft pole


All brands seem to have their horror stories.




> Can you not pay $500 to join farmlands and get that back plus more on the ute deal....


We could but shouldn't have to, 




> Keep an eye out for a dealer model.  I bought my current one new (2014 4.0L V6 TRD) from the Taupo dealership for $5k under market price of the standard SR5 with 500km on the clock which included him driving it to Auckland for me.  I'm on my 4th Hulux and never had an issue.  Still can't quite get used to the new model shape though ....... and the 2.8 D does worry me a bit.  They are pushing the modern diesel motors way too hard in IMO.


Next model is apparently a 2.4lt but according to the salesman don't worry cause cc rating means nothing!! 

Anyway off to give a 2016 Colorado a test drive today  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MSL

The Nissan is only 2.3L

----------


## mikee

Hell the 2016  Colorado is way way nicer to drive on the road than the 2017 Hilux.

----------


## Mathias

> Hell the 2016  Colorado is way way nicer to drive on the road than the 2017 Hilux.


Im sure our mutual coaster mate could vouch for the Colorado  

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> Hell the 2016  Colorado is way way nicer to drive on the road than the 2017 Hilux.


Good to know

----------


## mikee

> Im sure our mutual coaster mate could vouch for the Colorado  
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


He already has  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

@mikee the farmlands deal if still going on the edge model is the way to go.
Sold my 07 for 29k
Brought new for 35k
I can probably sort it for you if your keen Pm 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> @mikee the farmlands deal if still going on the edge model is the way to go.
> Sold my 07 for 29k
> Brought new for 35k
> I can probably sort it for you if your keen Pm 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate for the kind offer but they can shove it. Took an edge for a spin and the 2017 double cab. Very nice but actually and surprisingly both the Colorado and the new BT50 (we won't be going there) were nicer to drive on the actual road and have more "gadgets" to keep the missus happy.

----------


## Pengy

> Thanks mate for the kind offer but they can shove it. Took an edge for a spin and the 2017 double cab. Very nice but actually and surprisingly both the Colorado and the new BT50 (we won't be going there) were nicer to drive on the actual road and have more "gadgets" to keep the missus happy.


You only need a doggy/shopping wagon. Suzuki swift should do the job. The price dif would also help the `Toy` fund  :Wink:

----------


## mikee

> You only need a doggy/shopping wagon. Suzuki swift should do the job. The price dif would also help the `Toy` fund


Dogs cant go in the car mate  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

Checked out the Isuzu offering? They  seem to have a good reputation.

----------


## kokako

> Checked out the Isuzu offering? They  seem to have a good reputation.


Isuzu / Holden = same

----------


## gadgetman

> Isuzu / Holden = same


But if you go Isuzu you get a better badge.  :Wink: 

Have Holden stopped their habit of replacing enough bits on the Isuzu motor to make them unreliable?

----------


## gadgetman

Looking at the specs they are a different vehicle. The Holden is running a 2.8L and squeezing out 147kW while the Isuzu are running a 3.0L with a mild 130kW.

----------


## bully

Is 16 Colorado the latest shape or the one before?
The shape before gave me issues. So did the local dealership. Iv gone to ranger

----------


## NZShoota

> Looking at the specs they are a different vehicle. The Holden is running a 2.8L and squeezing out 147kW while the Isuzu are running a 3.0L with a mild 130kW.


Think the Colorado runs an Italian VM diesel while the D-Max runs an Isuzu. Current generation D-Max and Colorado are closely related. Next generation D-Max and BT-50 will apparently be co-developed between Mazda and Isuzu.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Isuzu / Holden = same


They shit the bed and went seperate ways as far as I am aware?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Checked out the Isuzu offering? They  seem to have a good reputation.


Josh James seems to have a miriade? lots of issues with his.

----------


## bigbear

Every brand you here the good bad and ugly stories . Just buy the one enjoy to drive and make sure it has a good warranty and or get a extended warranty to suit your needs. Service on time and you should be right.  I service before the 15000km service even though it is hot running and gets light use. Also compare service prices for different brands cause there's a big difference in price i found.

----------


## Martin358

Any one have an opinion about the new mitsi utes, i have been looking at these as the price is better than the others

----------


## Beaker

> Any one have an opinion about the new mitsi utes, i have been looking at these as the price is better than the others


If you're buying it might be cheap, however if your leasing (think tax) mitsi May not be so cost effective.


Last year I leased 60 Utes for a project. The guys wanted the Ford or bt50's - they ended up with hiluxs (WAY cheaper when leasing) The bt50 guys were impressed - they liked the sr5's better.

Myself, the hilux is third place - I can't get comfortable driving it. My pick the the Ford......

----------


## 7mmwsm

> All brands seem to have their horror stories.
> 
> 
> 
> We could but shouldn't have to, 
> 
> 
> 
> Next model is apparently a 2.4lt but according to the salesman don't worry cause cc rating means nothing!! 
> ...


Has anyone heard any horror stories about Isuzu?

----------


## hotbarrels

Interesting that no one has offered up praise yet for the VW?
Anyone driving the V6 version?

----------


## longrange308

> Has anyone heard any horror stories about Isuzu?


The guys that have the ones I see can't say a bad word about them 
Holden had a bad run with burning oil around 2015 model but they where fitting new engines

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Hell the 2016  Colorado is way way nicer to drive on the road than the 2017 Hilux.


Interesting you are worried so much about the handling on the road, is it a car you are after or a 4x4. I wouldn't be worrying so much about the on road performance as I would the off road, that's if you are going to use it off road. The Colorado might handle well on the road but can it stand up the the harsh treatment of off roading when you need it most out hunting? Seems you started off going for a Hilux and this Colorado has changed your mind since taking it for a drive down the road and the fact it has a few extra gadgets for the Mrs to play with. I would say think good and hard again about what you want this truck for before buying or you could just be covering old ground with another dud truck and wishing you had of bought the ultimate Hilux (which just happens to be the last of the Jap built ones (2001 - 2004 model) If you get a low KM's one and it's in good condition you won't go wrong. I think most of the new trucks are all pretty much the same no matter what brand or make you get (made in Thailand) or something similar. I have heard bad things about all the latest brands of 4x4's and once again it simply comes down to making things cheaper but unfortunately also nastier. Any way happy shopping and I do hope you get a good truck this time around.

----------


## mikee

> Interesting you are worried so much about the handling on the road, is it a car you are after or a 4x4. I wouldn't be worrying so much about the on road performance as I would the off road, that's if you are going to use it off road. The Colorado might handle well on the road but can it stand up the the harsh treatment of off roading when you need it most out hunting? Seems you started off going for a Hilux and this Colorado has changed your mind since taking it for a drive down the road and the fact it has a few extra gadgets for the Mrs to play with. I would say think good and hard again about what you want this truck for before buying or you could just be covering old ground with another dud truck and wishing you had of bought the ultimate Hilux (which just happens to be the last of the Jap built ones (2001 - 2004 model) If you get a low KM's one and it's in good condition you won't go wrong. I think most of the new trucks are all pretty much the same no matter what brand or make you get (made in Thailand) or something similar. I have heard bad things about all the latest brands of 4x4's and once again it simply comes down to making things cheaper but unfortunately also nastier. Any way happy shopping and I do hope you get a good truck this time around.


Fact of the matter is all it really  has to pull the boat and be a dog kennel when we are traveling. Apart from getting across a farmers paddock to the DOC won't see much off-road work if any.

I have another vehicle for that which is better suited by a long shot, something that is a good 4X4 and I don't have to worry about scratching, bashing or getting wrecked too much. I don't drive it apart from towing the boat. To be frank we are only planning on keeping the new one till the factory warranty expires then trade up again. 

If the best hilux were only made till 2004 then we are not missing anything telling them to shove it, its my money and they are so fucking smug that i should be privileged that they will allow me to buy a truck of them really winds me up.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Fact of the matter is all it really  has to pull the boat and be a dog kennel when we are traveling. Apart from getting across a farmers paddock to the DOC won't see much off-road work if any.
> 
> I have another vehicle for that which is better suited by a long shot, something that is a good 4X4 and I don't have to worry about scratching, bashing or getting wrecked too much. I don't drive it apart from towing the boat. To be frank we are only planning on keeping the new one till the factory warranty expires then trade up again. 
> 
> If the best hilux were only made till 2004 then we are not missing anything telling them to shove it, its my money and they are so fucking smug that i should be privileged that they will allow me to buy a truck of them really winds me up.


The different prices for different people pisses me off....the price should be the price.

----------


## mikee

> The different prices for different people pisses me off....the price should be the price.


And that is it in a nutshell.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Ok if it's just for towing the boat then any of the late model 4x4's will handle that piece of piss, and all the late model 4x4's drive as good as a car on the road so they are all suited to your needs. Happy buying and it's a shame you got treated badly when trying to buy your Hilux. Good luck with your purchase.

----------


## oraki

I've got a minta Triton I could swap ya.........I've spent so much on it lately, it should give you years of trouble free running. Same feelings about it, as you about your's. I've lost faith in it.Going to swap it for a shopping basket for wife, and keep the ol' reliable Hilux to get a D-Max eventually. Dont know if they're any better than the others, but its the only model that I've heard nothing bad about, and the people I know who've got them, rave about them

----------


## 223nut

So the Colorado is at the top of the list now? Just looking online and they have one going cheap in chch,  43K for the ltz 4x4 crew cab

----------


## 199p

> Looking at the specs they are a different vehicle. The Holden is running a 2.8L and squeezing out 147kW while the Isuzu are running a 3.0L with a mild 130kW.


With a tune u can get a lot more then that from the holden. Old days same ute now very very different.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Barefoot

> Interesting that no one has offered up praise yet for the VW?
> Anyone driving the V6 version?


I've one problem with my VW in the 4 yrs I've had it now, so big tick from me. Most comfortable of the utes but there are better ones for towing. Dealer has been trying to convince me to try the V6 but at the price it's not even worth looking at. Had to laugh at my mate this weekend, he parked his new-to-him 2015 low km Ranger at my place while we went hunting for the weekend. Got back and it wouldn't start  . . .  :Grin:

----------


## specweapon

The D-max is ok, just never test drive another late model ute before you buy one and you won't be disappointed by the rubbish steering and gearbox

----------


## veitnamcam

> The D-max is ok, just never test drive another late model ute before you buy one and you won't be disappointed by the rubbish steering and gearbox


The slow ratio of the steering in the Colorado (2015) is the only thing I dont like about driving it,handles good,corners ,goes and stops like all hell,much better ride quality than the same year lux but that truck steering ratio takes some getting used to....may have been changed on the newer ones?

----------


## yogi

What price can the farmlands card get a hilux for? 
Ford also offer bigger discounts for farmlands card holders.

----------


## NZShoota

> What price can the farmlands card get a hilux for? 
> Ford also offer bigger discounts for farmlands card holders.


Ford is no longer a partner with farmlands. Thats why toyota has taken their place.

----------


## NZShoota

> What price can the farmlands card get a hilux for?


Depends on model but about 20% less than RRP

----------


## 223nut

> Depends on model but about 20% less than RRP


I'm sure that's a lot less than the annual joining fee

----------


## mikee

> I'm sure that's a lot less than the annual joining fee


true but too late for them...............Toyota

----------


## Proudkiwi

If comfort, ride quality, finish and gadgets are a priority do you really need/want a ute?

Maybe an suv like a Mazda CX9, Ford Territory etc might be the ticket?

----------


## mikee

> If comfort, ride quality, finish and gadgets are a priority do you really need/want a ute?
> 
> Maybe an suv like a Mazda CX9, Ford Territory etc might be the ticket?


Agreed EXCEPT that would mean the dogs are in the vehicle, along with all *THEIR* drool, hair and farts. We would prefer to avoid that  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 223nut

> If comfort, ride quality, finish and gadgets are a priority do you really need/want a ute?
> 
> Maybe an suv like a Mazda CX9, Ford Territory etc might be the ticket?


Or if finish and gadgets aren't needed a great wall or Foton

----------


## BRADS

[QUOTE=mikee;651253]true but too late for them...............Toyota[/QUOTE @mikee it's a bit like gun shops some don't want your business...or seem interested.
So as you say walk away but, I'm sure there's some Toyota dealer in the south would go out of his way to get you what you want? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## bully

[QUOTE=BRADS;651284]


> true but too late for them...............Toyota[/QUOTE @mikee it's a bit like gun shops some don't want your business...or seem interested.
> So as you say walk away but, I'm sure there's some Toyota dealer in the south would go out of his way to get you what you want? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


This is true, some dealers are just shit, or unwilling to deal. This is the age of the internet. I'm in Tauranga and my truck came from courtesy Ford in Palmy I think they are. Awesome dealer. Mean trade price, and good buying. Easy to deal with and came recommended. All I seen was a couple of old turkeys pull up in my new truck, delivered free. And drive off in my old one. The rest was email and phone call.

----------


## madjon_

> Or if finish and gadgets aren't needed a great wall or Foton


Did you bump your head this morning :O O:

----------


## MSL

The Great Wall has a dismal crash rating for a new vehicle, 1 star for the v240 and 2 star for the new steed. The foton is 3 star.

----------


## Proudkiwi

> Agreed EXCEPT that would mean the dogs are in the vehicle, along with all *THEIR* drool, hair and farts. We would prefer to avoid that


Yep, I get that. Do any of the brands offer a barrier between boot and cabin as an OEM option? If not, I’m sure old mate VC could whip something up. 

I recently changed to an SUV and forgot how nice it was not driving a Ute so I’m probably too biased to comment. But it strikes me that the only reason you want a Ute is to separate the dogs and are prepared to sacrifice everything else you want from your vehicle. Maybe I’m too selfish but fuck that!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yep, I get that. Do any of the brands offer a barrier between boot and cabin as an OEM option? If not, I’m sure old mate VC could whip something up. 
> 
> I recently changed to an SUV and forgot how nice it was not driving a Ute so I’m probably too biased to comment. But it strikes me that the only reason you want a Ute is to separate the dogs and are prepared to sacrifice everything else you want from your vehicle. Maybe I’m too selfish but fuck that!


I have done dogs in SUVs and cars....yes it can be done but it is shit, your car permanently stinks of wet dog/dog that rolled in month old dead sheep, wet carpet, mud and scratches and hair bloody everywere.
Utes are where its at for dog ownership.

----------


## Shearer

Yeah. Very hard to get a screen for an SUV that stops a fart.

----------


## mikee

From personal experience it is not humanly possible to hold your breath when driving from Appleby River to Richmond after the dog has been carcass surfing and you are in a car.

----------


## jakewire

[QUOTE=Proudkiwi;651335]
 it strikes me that the only reason you want a Ute is to separate the dogs and are prepared to sacrifice everything else you want from your vehicle. QUOTE]

Yip
and I totally understand that, it's exactly the reasonI went to a  Hilux and not another suv
stinkin wet  labs and Wirehair require their own space.

----------


## Rich007

Have you considered a dog box on the back? I had one for years until I got my ute (a 2000 hilux)

----------


## Proudkiwi

All fair calls. I’m not a dog guy so haven’t faced the challenges raised.

----------


## stingray

I've had Utes for years , then got a terrnao , what a mistake, wet dog, dive gear , boots mud blood bait in the back of a SUV just blows. That and I'm a messy barstard ...Give me a ute any day! Problem is you say ute and the price goes up 6 K for the same year / K's...how I miss my old shit box Datsun!

----------


## Raging Bull

> OK, since our BT50 will be getting sold once we get it repaire so we are in the market for a Hilux (Yes I know I should have brought one in the first place)
> 
> Looking at low mileage (less than 60K on the clock), SR5  4WD, 2014 would be the oldest we would go although there is a slim chance we may buy brand new however it is very  very slim. Will be thru a dealer and Automatic. 
> 
> If you own one of a similar age what is your opinion and would you buy another. Do they have any known faults I should know about.
> 
> Hopefully they will be more reliable than a BT50 as we have had 3 major repairs in 3 years (on a truck that has only done 120k) and if it weren't for the aftermarket warranty we would be stuffed


I've recently bought a 2013 Hilux 3.0 TD 4WD, manual (6months ago), came with tough deck/ high canopy.  ODO: 102,000km, it was an ex lease vehicle.

We have four working dogs, bloody great not having to smell wet dog/clean out the back. Great for chucking the dirty/bloody hunting gear in the back too.  

Its real comfortable to drive on the road, has the power when you need it.  No faults to report.

----------


## Dreamer

I've always been a hilux person, on to my 6th one now. In saying that I'm a bit surprised I still am thinking about it. Was a few years back now when I was finally in the position to buy brand new so went back to where I'd got my previous one as I'd had good service etc (Ashburton Toyota) but the salesman had moved up the chain. He still managed to look after men with what I wanted but the bullbag that I ended up dealing with at the end of it all when picking it up made the experience of buying my first new one very underwhelming. But I didn't let that put me off the hilux and have had fantastic service since from my local South Canterbury Toyota with my last two which has made up for the bullbag episode.

----------


## 223nut

> Did you bump your head this morning


Just being a cheap bastard, looking a bit harder the triton gives you a lot more for only 3K increase. Taking them both for a spin this weekend

----------


## 223nut

> be interested to see what you think about them .looking at foton ,mitsi or Mahindra to replace a 3 door bighorn.


Don't look at the Foton.... Hardest riding vehicle I've ever been in. 20" low profile tyres don't help but that thing was just nasty. Sore arse after 30mins yet alone a full day in the seat. Sure it handled nicely but you would expect that since it didn't wallow!

Triton was a whole different kettle of fish, really quite impressed. Next time in town irthing I'll try another couple of contenders then wait for field day specials

----------


## Tentman

Hey Mikee - a Nelson guy I know got the same sort of bulldust on pricing from the Nelson Toyota dealership  . . . so he went to Christchurch and they treated him "royally" with a great deal and service.  He reckoned he saved 20K+ on the Hilux package he wanted (and bought from them)!

----------


## mikee

> Hey Mikee - a Nelson guy I know got the same sort of bulldust on pricing from the Nelson Toyota dealership  . . . so he went to Christchurch and they treated him "royally" with a great deal and service.  He reckoned he saved 20K+ on the Hilux package he wanted (and bought from them)!


Too late for now, we ditched the Lemon BT50 today and missus picked up the Colorado tonight and its now residing in the garage. 
Lets hope the bad juju went with the Mazda!!

Of all the quotes cheapest was for a new BT50 by quite a lot but we weren't going there again. 
We might go the Toyota route in 3 years just before warranty expires on the new one but wont be thru the local guys or we might update to the soon to be released Colorado HSV  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> The Great Wall has a dismal crash rating for a new vehicle, 1 star for the v240 and *2 star for the new steed*. *The foton is 3 star*.


Thats not so bad.... the new Mustang only has a 2 star rating...... :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## 10-Ring

> Isuzu / Holden = same


Completely different engines and gearbox. My work vehicle is a D-Max and has never missed a beat at nearly 80,000 Kms so far.




> The D-max is ok, just never test drive another late model ute before you buy one and you won't be disappointed by the rubbish steering and gearbox


Don't know about the manual but the auto D-Max is great. Economy very good too. The steering is good also although the turning circle is on the large size. Mates Ranger is about the same.

----------


## Shearer

Yeah. Very hard to get a screen for an SUV that stops a fart.

----------


## mikee

From personal experience it is not humanly possible to hold your breath when driving from Appleby River to Richmond after the dog has been carcass surfing and you are in a car.

----------


## jakewire

[QUOTE=Proudkiwi;651335]
 it strikes me that the only reason you want a Ute is to separate the dogs and are prepared to sacrifice everything else you want from your vehicle. QUOTE]

Yip
and I totally understand that, it's exactly the reasonI went to a  Hilux and not another suv
stinkin wet  labs and Wirehair require their own space.

----------


## Rich007

Have you considered a dog box on the back? I had one for years until I got my ute (a 2000 hilux)

----------


## Proudkiwi

All fair calls. I’m not a dog guy so haven’t faced the challenges raised.

----------


## stingray

I've had Utes for years , then got a terrnao , what a mistake, wet dog, dive gear , boots mud blood bait in the back of a SUV just blows. That and I'm a messy barstard ...Give me a ute any day! Problem is you say ute and the price goes up 6 K for the same year / K's...how I miss my old shit box Datsun!

----------


## Raging Bull

> OK, since our BT50 will be getting sold once we get it repaire so we are in the market for a Hilux (Yes I know I should have brought one in the first place)
> 
> Looking at low mileage (less than 60K on the clock), SR5  4WD, 2014 would be the oldest we would go although there is a slim chance we may buy brand new however it is very  very slim. Will be thru a dealer and Automatic. 
> 
> If you own one of a similar age what is your opinion and would you buy another. Do they have any known faults I should know about.
> 
> Hopefully they will be more reliable than a BT50 as we have had 3 major repairs in 3 years (on a truck that has only done 120k) and if it weren't for the aftermarket warranty we would be stuffed


I've recently bought a 2013 Hilux 3.0 TD 4WD, manual (6months ago), came with tough deck/ high canopy.  ODO: 102,000km, it was an ex lease vehicle.

We have four working dogs, bloody great not having to smell wet dog/clean out the back. Great for chucking the dirty/bloody hunting gear in the back too.  

Its real comfortable to drive on the road, has the power when you need it.  No faults to report.

----------


## Dreamer

I've always been a hilux person, on to my 6th one now. In saying that I'm a bit surprised I still am thinking about it. Was a few years back now when I was finally in the position to buy brand new so went back to where I'd got my previous one as I'd had good service etc (Ashburton Toyota) but the salesman had moved up the chain. He still managed to look after men with what I wanted but the bullbag that I ended up dealing with at the end of it all when picking it up made the experience of buying my first new one very underwhelming. But I didn't let that put me off the hilux and have had fantastic service since from my local South Canterbury Toyota with my last two which has made up for the bullbag episode.

----------


## 223nut

> Did you bump your head this morning


Just being a cheap bastard, looking a bit harder the triton gives you a lot more for only 3K increase. Taking them both for a spin this weekend

----------


## 223nut

> be interested to see what you think about them .looking at foton ,mitsi or Mahindra to replace a 3 door bighorn.


Don't look at the Foton.... Hardest riding vehicle I've ever been in. 20" low profile tyres don't help but that thing was just nasty. Sore arse after 30mins yet alone a full day in the seat. Sure it handled nicely but you would expect that since it didn't wallow!

Triton was a whole different kettle of fish, really quite impressed. Next time in town irthing I'll try another couple of contenders then wait for field day specials

----------


## Tentman

Hey Mikee - a Nelson guy I know got the same sort of bulldust on pricing from the Nelson Toyota dealership  . . . so he went to Christchurch and they treated him "royally" with a great deal and service.  He reckoned he saved 20K+ on the Hilux package he wanted (and bought from them)!

----------


## mikee

> Hey Mikee - a Nelson guy I know got the same sort of bulldust on pricing from the Nelson Toyota dealership  . . . so he went to Christchurch and they treated him "royally" with a great deal and service.  He reckoned he saved 20K+ on the Hilux package he wanted (and bought from them)!


Too late for now, we ditched the Lemon BT50 today and missus picked up the Colorado tonight and its now residing in the garage. 
Lets hope the bad juju went with the Mazda!!

Of all the quotes cheapest was for a new BT50 by quite a lot but we weren't going there again. 
We might go the Toyota route in 3 years just before warranty expires on the new one but wont be thru the local guys or we might update to the soon to be released Colorado HSV  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> The Great Wall has a dismal crash rating for a new vehicle, 1 star for the v240 and *2 star for the new steed*. *The foton is 3 star*.


Thats not so bad.... the new Mustang only has a 2 star rating...... :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## 10-Ring

> Isuzu / Holden = same


Completely different engines and gearbox. My work vehicle is a D-Max and has never missed a beat at nearly 80,000 Kms so far.




> The D-max is ok, just never test drive another late model ute before you buy one and you won't be disappointed by the rubbish steering and gearbox


Don't know about the manual but the auto D-Max is great. Economy very good too. The steering is good also although the turning circle is on the large size. Mates Ranger is about the same.

----------

